# Silver Reed LK150 Accessories



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello All!
After 40 some odd years of hand knitting (which I still enjoy immensely), I took the plunge and bought a knitting machine. I figured I would start basic so I got a second hand Silver Reed LK150. I plan on doing a good amount of fair-isle with this machine. I know there is a stitch selector carriage (LS6) and a fair-isle carriage (FC6) for this machine but finding one is like looking for the holy grail. Does anyone have one they are willing to part with or know of where I could find them? I have been down the usual routes with no success. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

My sister gave me this machine as a gift last year (second hand). Have been so busy haven't opened the boxes yet but I too have been looking for other accessories. Good luck.


----------



## Knitter1991 (May 9, 2012)

I bought a second LK150 carriage. It won't help with needle selection but I thought it would help to not have to change the yarn in the carriage.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

As I remember to use the needle selector, you have to manually select the first 8 needles, then pass the needle selector, then knit the row. Repeat for the next row. It seemed more of a bother than anything - just select the needles all the way across. There is, albeit hard to find, a Fairisle carriage as well as an Intarsia carriage for that machine. Also a Japanese style garter bar, tho now you can get a KrisKrafter style. Most of these accessories are impossible to find, but you can still slowly do Fairisle with the main carriage - knitting one color at a time, thus 2 passes of the carriage = 1 row for 2 color work.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

Try www.allbrands.com


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a needle selector made with pegs that are moved by placing it over matching patterns in a book. You move the peg down for selecting needle. The pegs are lined up on a wooden board and another board is squeezed against it. To move the peg you push the peg through the two boards to match a punch card. You could make your own with a little effort, and use a punch card enlarged on a printer so the holes are centered 6.5mm apart. I got mine from Cady May's Corner-Knitting Any Way.
The websites on the receipt are www.spindolyn.com and www.knittinganyway.com.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The only way I've been able to find LK-150 accessories (which, by the way, also work with the LK-140 and LK-100), is to be patient and keep checking back on e-Bay. I've found things I never new existed that way (LW-1 Weaving Attachment, LS-6 Needle Selector, etc., various sets of multiple needle selector combinations and transfer tools, etc.).

Knitting Anyway carries the Magic Needle Selector Wand you might be interested in:
http://knittinganyway.com/products/magicneedleselectorwand.htm

The Intarsia carriage may still be around, but the two-color Fairisle carriage is very difficult to find. Fortunately, I bought mine when I first bought the LK-150, and was really surprised when they discontinued the Fairisle carriage. I can't imagine why they did that.


----------



## cherikey (Jul 19, 2017)

The Yarn Guy out of Ontario Canada seemed very helpful when I did research on machines. Google it and send him a message. He deals in machines etc. Maybe he can hopefully.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I could not find the link! Thanks for finding it and posting. It really is a nifty device.



randiejg said:


> The only way I've been able to find LK-150 accessories (which, by the way, also work with the LK-140 and LK-100), is to be patient and keep checking back on e-Bay. I've found things I never new existed that way (LW-1 Weaving Attachment, LS-6 Needle Selector, etc., various sets of multiple needle selector combinations and transfer tools, etc.).
> 
> Knitting Anyway carries the Magic Needle Selector Wand you might be interested in:
> http://knittinganyway.com/products/magicneedleselectorwand.htm
> ...


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Keep an eye on eBay. I got my Fc-6 fairisle carriage brand new, still in its original package two years ago there. I paid a lot for it $350. Almost as much as for my LK-150. 
They do come up once in a while on e-bay. I have been looking for one for two years.


----------



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

That's my understanding as well. I know it's not a necessity but just figured if doing a larger project with lots of different patterns it would make it easier. Same with the Fair Isle Carriage, I know I can manually do it but it just might be easier. I just ordered a garter bar.


----------



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

Ooooooooo...I like it! Got to get me one of those! Thanks!


----------



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I have been doing. Just thought maybe someone had one.


----------



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I have been doing. Hopefully one will pop up.


----------



## cherikey (Jul 19, 2017)

keep an eye on amazon.com. you never know.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Also check ShopGoodwill.com. Last year there was an LK 150 with ALL the accessories. I had just sold mine, but I was pretty tempted to bid. Decided against it, but it’s a good place to check frequently.


----------



## cherikey (Jul 19, 2017)

Try Theyarnguy.com He’s out of Ontario Canada. I just purchased the same machine from there. Maybe he will have or can help.


----------



## cherikey (Jul 19, 2017)

rhpoway said:


> I could not find the link! Thanks for finding it and posting. It really is a nifty device.


Sorry. I gave you the wrong link. Try this https://www.sewknit.ca/


----------

